# Charakterübersicht



## heinzschen (15. September 2007)

Bestimmt ist es schon dem einen oder anderen aufgefallen, dass in der Charakterübersicht neben den Grundwerten noch die Werte für Nahkampf und Distahzangriff stehen, egal ob es sich um ne Meleeklasse handelt oder nicht. 

Ist bei nem Holypriest wie mir zum Beispiel doch völlig uninteressant. ^^

Könnte man nicht anhand der Klasse stattdessen die interessanten Werte anzeigen lassen? Die Talente werden doch auch ausgelesen und damit könnte auch bei Hybridklassen noch entsprechend unterschieden werden.

Bei Tanks interessiert halt vorwiegend die Verteidigung, bei Castern (egal ob Schaden oder Heilung) die Zauber und nur bei Melees Nah- und Fernkampf.

Oder ganz anders: Einfach nen Link einbauen, mit dem man sich auswählen kann, welche Werte man angezeigt haben will...

Wär doch mal ne Überlegung wert...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg Lisann von Alexstrasza


----------

